

YC startup Clickpass looking to hire a designer in San Francisco - petenixey
http://www.webkitchen.co.uk/2007/09/yc-startup-clickpass-requires-htmlcss.html

======
nanijoe
Interesting...this is only the second UK based YC funded company that I know
of, and it is also made up of people from Cambridge and Oxford. Does it really
not matter where you go to school?

~~~
pg
The first one introduced us to the second.

------
nailer
What % of equity would you offer? I'm in a similar position and I'm wondering
about how much we should give away (if at all).

~~~
petenixey
As Jay said it's entirely dependent on the person, who they are and what they
bring to the company.

